# peptide injection sites?



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been pinning my peptides into my abdomin for a while now and was wondering if anyone knows of any other spots to pin these, glutes inner thigh? Is pretty much any fatty area good? Can't seem to find much info on this. Thanx!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Noxrock said:


> I've been pinning my peptides into my abdomin for a while now and was wondering if anyone knows of any other spots to pin these, glutes inner thigh? Is pretty much any fatty area good? Can't seem to find much info on this. Thanx!


pin them in your inner thigh or into the muscle like shoulders, arms, legs


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> pin them in your inner thigh or into the muscle like shoulders, arms, legs


Is it still okay to use slin pins if going into the muscle? I am fairly lean. And curious as to why not the glute?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Noxrock said:


> Is it still okay to use slin pins if going into the muscle? I am fairly lean. And curious as to why not the glute?


yes it is and why not the glute i would ask why the glute??


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes it is and why not the glute i would ask why the glute??


I figured it would be a good area being relatively high in fat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why on earth do you want to inject into fat?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I like going in the outer thigh, inner thigh is more sensitive for me


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> why on earth do you want to inject into fat?


From what I've read peptides are best used sub Q, is this not the case anymore?


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

> From what I've read peptides are best used sub Q, is this not the case anymore?


It will make it into the bloodstream either way - it doesn't really matter IMO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SubQ does not mean into fat, you pinch the skin and inject behind the pinched skin.

You don't just inject into fat??

As for SubQ being better I have yet to see data to show this, IM injections will increase the uptake time not by much though


----------

